# The Box takes off on global journey (BBC News)



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

The Box is an ambitious and unique year project for BBC News to tell the story of international trade and globalisation by tracking a standard shipping container around the world.

More from BBC News...


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

This looks like it could be interesting.
Although of the generation of ex seamen that hates box boats the idea of tracking one around the world looks like it could be fascinating.

Kris


----------



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

*The Box: Send us your pictures (BBC News)*

How you can join in with an ambitious and unique project that sees BBC News telling the story of international trade by tracking a standard shipping container around the world.

More from BBC News...


----------



## bert thompson (Nov 28, 2005)

Really look forward to seeing that. Hope the container doesn't get lost
Bert.


----------



## Steve Woodward (Sep 4, 2006)

I wonder if they have contingency plans if it falls off the ship or will they employ a body double for filming (Jester)


----------



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

*The Box: Current location (BBC News)*

Follow the BBC News shipping container as it makes its way around the world, helping tell the story of international trade and globalisation.

More from BBC News...


----------



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

*Students lift the lid on The Box (BBC News)*

School Reporters visit the BBC branded shipping container to investigate the shipping industry and global trade.

More from BBC News...


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

So you take a big red container with BBC on the side and then tell everybody what the first cargo is, where it's from and where it's going.
The cargo? Oh yeah, full load of whisky. (EEK)


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

but will it still be a FULL load when it reaches the other end...LOL

Get your point though Fubar. All you lorry hi-jackers please take note... its painted bright red with BBC on the side. They have very kindly provided a GPS system so you will know exactly where it is lads.


----------



## Irvingman (Jan 29, 2006)

billyboy said:


> but will it still be a FULL load when it reaches the other end...LOL
> 
> Get your point though Fubar. All you lorry hi-jackers please take note... its painted bright red with BBC on the side. They have very kindly provided a GPS system so you will know exactly where it is lads.


Oh dear!!!

Is this the start of some skull-duggery by the crew of the "Golden Dreamer"
(Gleam) 

John


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

What!...My crew would never dream of doing such a thing ... without including me heh heh


----------



## donaldb (Sep 2, 2006)

Illogical Logistics.

Well already we can see the "efficiencies" of modern logistics. After two weeks, the box is back where it started. Perhaps this is all part of the maturing process for whiskey these days.


----------



## gaelsail (Aug 24, 2008)

I'd started to wonder whether the GPS was faulty or if it really was still on the S Coast.


----------



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

This book, image attached, came out last year. Reviews I read said a photographer and writer spent 200 days with a new Chinese made NYK container in its travels around the world. When the book came out it was pricey at USD$85. I just checked on Amazon and they have four starting at $50. I do not have a copy.
Greg Hayden


----------



## Supergoods (Nov 25, 2007)

Just a question

How effective is the GPS going to be when the container is stacked with another container on top either in a terminal or, as here in Texas, where the trains are almost all double stacked?


----------



## Don Matheson (Mar 13, 2007)

Watched a news snippet on this (BBC Scotland) which showed the box had come from Felixstowe to Greenock by road. Two container ports but they use road? It was loaded with whiskey and returned by road to Felixstowe.
I believe it is still there. 
I don't think this is Guinness Book of Records winner for the fastest container ever.
Don


----------



## gaelsail (Aug 24, 2008)

Don Matheson said:


> returned by road to Felixstowe


Did it not go south by boat? very soggy route if it went by road.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

I was disappointed to discover that the program "The Box" wasn't going to follow the perigrinations of an Auckland ringbolt, but it still has potential.

John T.


----------



## gaelsail (Aug 24, 2008)

It's actually moving


----------



## Supergoods (Nov 25, 2007)

I noticed that the positions were not posted from passing the Sudan border to clearing the Gulf of Aden.
I presume this is an anti-piracy measure which we may also see in the Malacca Strait.

I wonder what the US Department of Homeland Buffoonery is going to require if and when it comes to a US port.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Maybe the Box is off to Bangkok to be filled with ping pong balls.

John T.


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Probably comming here to load with wire netting holes John


----------



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

*Anatomy of the Box (BBC News)*

Facts and graphics about the BBC Box and shipping containers used by the industry today.

More from BBC News...


----------



## dundalkie (Mar 15, 2006)

Any odds on it ending up on the Somali coast


----------



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

*Economic hardship greets the Box in LA (BBC News)*

The Box - a BBC-branded container that travels the globe to illustrate how globalisation works - arrives in the US

More from BBC News...


----------



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

*BBC Box used as a teaching tool (BBC News)*

BBC coverage of a shipping container's movements has proved to be novel resource for geography teachers.

More from BBC News...


----------



## Dave Woods (Apr 9, 2006)

SN NewsCaster said:


> BBC coverage of a shipping container's movements has proved to be novel resource for geography teachers.
> 
> More from BBC News...


I was with a group of 10 and 11 year olds the other week and was amazed at their lack of knowledge of world Geography.

1. Quite a few were unable to point out the UK on a globe.
2.	Almost all were unable to name or point to the worlds large land masses (Continents). 
3.	Almost all had been to Spain on holiday but had not a clue where it was.
4.	Their knowledge of UK geography was equally as bad, most of them did not know the UK is made up of land area’s called Counties.
5.	None of them could place the approximate location on a map of London, Birmingham, Bristol, Manchester, Liverpool, Scotland Wales and Ireland.

What they are being taught not only at school but at home makes me wonder!


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Dave Woods said:


> I was with a group of 10 and 11 year olds the other week and was amazed at their lack of knowledge of world Geography.
> 
> 1. Quite a few were unable to point out the UK on a globe.
> 2.	Almost all were unable to name or point to the worlds large land masses (Continents).
> ...


I left school in 1964 and even the "thick kids" were up to speed on all that stuff - they could read and write as well. Over to you Chouan!

John T.


----------



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

*Where is the BBC Box? (BBC News)*

The story of the BBC Box mirrors the fortunes of the global shipping industry, writes business correspondent Nils Blythe. 

More from BBC News...


----------



## duquesa (Aug 31, 2006)

*Where is the BBC box*

I followed that box daily when it began it's journey. The transmitter has given problems since it arrived in the States. It was repaired and worked more or less as it should have done down to Santos and thence to Singapore. It stopped dead in mid Indian Ocean but was briefly revived and was last operating in HK. I sent several emails to the dept looking after it but the only info being fed back that it was continuing to present technical dificulties which they were unable to solve. It was last reported in Japan on June 1st. with an ongoing report that it was scheduled to return to South America. No idea where it is now. They seem to have lost interest in the BBC. Shame really.


----------



## duquesa (Aug 31, 2006)

*Where is the BBC box*

I should have checked the site first. I see there is an update on the website for July 28th.


----------



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

*What happened to the Box in Japan? (BBC News)*

Ian Aitchison from the shipping line NYK, which is working with the BBC to manage the logistics of the BBC Box project, explains why the Box faced delays in Japan.

More from BBC News...


----------



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

*BBC Box: The home-coming (BBC News)*

The shipping container which the BBC tracked on it's global trade route for over a year has now arrived back in Southampton.

More from BBC News...


----------



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

*Students greet BBC's globe-trotting Box (BBC News)*

The shipping container, which the BBC tracked on it's global trade route for over a year, was delivered back to Television centre this morning and students from three schools were there to greet it. 

More from BBC News...


----------



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

*Broadcasting on The Box (BBC News)*

A group of reports written by school reporters who welcomed the BBC Box back to Television Centre on 4 November. 

More from BBC News...


----------

